# Outdoor gas grill/kitchen, distance from property line?



## Billy (Oct 8, 2020)

Hello,

If this is already posted somewhere please give me direction.  I have an investigation of a gas grill installed at a lake frontage property.
The complaint is the grill is only 5' from from a property line.  Since it is lake property, the owners are fighting for every inch.

I have found code referring to gas fire pits/fireplaces, but have not found a code specific to property line placement.  Both owners are talking through lawyers so I want to be sure and support with code.  State of Michigan.

I would appreciate any assistance as the install directions only mention distance from house and combustibles.


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 8, 2020)

This would most likely be a zoning issue. Most place require at least 5' from the side yard property line for any type of structure to help prevent fire spread from lot to lot. Building code generally requires the fire resistance rating to go up the closer to the property line. The closer you get the higher the rating, so type of construction comes into effect. An outdoor kitchen here would be considered a structure and there for Zoning would require 5' from property line.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 8, 2020)

let the lawyers figure it out


----------



## north star (Oct 9, 2020)

*$ = $ = $*

and Welcome *** Billy **, *...to The Building Codes Forum !  

*$ = $ = $*


----------



## cda (Oct 9, 2020)

Billy said:


> Hello,
> 
> If this is already posted somewhere please give me direction.  I have an investigation of a gas grill installed at a lake frontage property.
> The complaint is the grill is only 5' from from a property line.  Since it is lake property, the owners are fighting for every inch.
> ...




Should have asked, will you define this specific " The complaint is the grill"

Gas?
Wood?
Charcoal?

Big box special?
or
Built on site?

Is this part of an outdoor kitchen, or stand alone.

A little more details, if you have pictures, make them a link and post the link


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 9, 2020)

Ditto as to above


----------



## steveray (Oct 9, 2020)

Property lines don't burn....


----------



## cda (Oct 9, 2020)

steveray said:


> Property lines don't burn....




Mine does, it is a wood fence property line, with a large tree hanging over it.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 10, 2020)

2015 IFC 308.1.4 Open-flame cooking devices. Charcoal burners and other open-flame cooking devices shall not be operated on combustible balconies or within 10 feet of combustible construction.

That could include a wood fence, structures, Wildfire Exposure area?


----------



## Billy (Oct 21, 2020)

The grill is gas and has been installed 100' from the home.  It is a stand alone unit.  The grill is mounted to a concrete pad.
The neighbor has a shed 5' from the property line which gives 10' total of grill from shed.  I found an open flame fire pit is to be 10' from property line, but nothing specific (yet) on a gas grill.


----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2020)

I would not worry much about gas grill,,,

Till the actual tan catches fire.

So is this a piped unit or portable propane tank?


----------



## Billy (Oct 21, 2020)

Natural gas piped at 60,000 btu


----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2020)

Billy said:


> Natural gas piped at 60,000 btu



Would not worry to much,,,

Till they put up a very large wood patio cover


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Zoning: Utility easement? 

Here no structures in the utility easement, a stationary grill would be a structure IMO


----------



## e hilton (Oct 21, 2020)

Neighbor has some issues.  It’s behind a shed ... let it go.  
If i was the judge, i would tell the grill owner he has to move it 5’ ... and tell the neighbor he has to pay the cost.


----------



## JPohling (Oct 21, 2020)

So, it is a lakefront property and the owners are fighting for every inch, but it is 100 feet from the house?  OK then.  These guys deserve to pay attorneys.  let them figure out that its fine right where it is.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 14, 2021)

Where did the 100ft come from?
the measurement is to a structure or to property line whichever is closer.
you cannot use your neighbors 5 ft.


----------



## instantmessenger (Jan 16, 2021)

Check IFC 308. This is usually a zoning issue and a local fire code issue. The grill area would be considered a permanent structure if it is anchored to the ground and includes other counters. Here’s one way to look at it: The minimum an approved device can be to a structure is 30’ and since the setback for a structure of an abutted is 10’ feet then the nearest a cooking device can be to the property line would be 20’ min.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 16, 2021)

instantmessenger said:


> Check IFC 308. This is usually a zoning issue and a local fire code issue. The grill area would be considered a permanent structure if it is anchored to the ground and includes other counters. Here’s one way to look at it: The minimum an approved device can be to a structure is 30’ and since the setback for a structure of an abutted is 10’ feet then the nearest a cooking device can be to the property line would be 20’ min.


That is not the way I see it.


----------



## womide (Apr 13, 2022)

the codes regarding outdoor grills in sfr are very unclear.  Specifically clearances to overhead construction and side clearance to combustibles.  No specific local codes exist, and the ifc exempts single family homes.  The nfpa says to follow the manufacturers clearances for listed units, and has some set for non-listed units.  The manufactures state that in the absence of local codes to refer to the nfpa.  How would you treat a permanently built in these natural gas grills under a new covered attached patio?


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 19, 2022)

[pemit pulled for gas connection, any electric or plumbing to slab?


----------



## Msradell (Apr 19, 2022)

Guys, the thread is over a year old, after the project is either complete or the OP gave up on it.


----------



## rktect 1 (Apr 20, 2022)

I do not see anything in 308 that refers to a portable gas grill (like Weber) used for cooking or gas fire pits (using ceramic logs) in regards to location to either a structure or a property line on single family zoned properties.


----------



## rktect 1 (Apr 20, 2022)

Msradell said:


> Guys, the thread is over a year old, after the project is either complete or the OP gave up on it.


It is clearly still unresolved.


----------



## Msradell (Apr 20, 2022)

rktect 1 said:


> It is clearly still unresolved.


And you say this because?? It wasn't the OP that came back to reopen the thread.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 21, 2022)

Consider the term "fixed in place" as in connected to a fixed element such as a gas line?


----------



## bill1952 (Apr 21, 2022)

Is it this Weber:


or this one:


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 21, 2022)

The IFC regulates open flame cooking

308.1.4 Open-flame cooking devices.
Charcoal burners and other open-flame cooking devices shall not be operated on combustible balconies or within 10 feet (3048 mm) of combustible construction.

*Exceptions:

1.    One- and two-family dwellings.*

2.    Where buildings, balconies and decks are protected by an automatic sprinkler system.

3.    LP-gas cooking devices having LP-gas container with a water capacity not greater than 21/2 pounds [nominal 1 pound (0.454 kg) LP-gas capacity].


----------

